# Vaping roaches



## jazzlife (Nov 29, 2015)

So I've seen some stuff on the interwebs about roach weed gunking up/tasting awful when vaporized. Currently being out of Buddha, I thought I'd test this out on a couple of roaches about a half our ago in my new snoop dog g pen I got off kijiji (which is working awesome, great for stealth tokes) and not only did it taste more or less the same as a normal pen hit but it also did not gunk up the coil. It got me very nicely baked, more than usually get of my pen, which is what I expected as it is roach weed and therefore a lil more dank. Roaches will now be vaped for me 
Thoughts? Other experiences?
Peace


----------



## GreenStick85 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats on finding a way to smoke and not waste your roaches. For some of us, greens are just too highly regarded to smoke than a roach that has burned resin smell.
Some like it though, it's plenty potent, especially if you get a long joint in like double sized. But since the burn doesn't create a great taste (burnt popcorn comes to mind) it's worth only using if someone is out of bud or low on greens but still have leftover joint ends. Dankness refers to unburned flower. Your calling a roach being slightly burned flower dank is just an odd comparison honestly because that smoking session changed the bud that has not yet been smoked (on a chemical level that is). Just so you know that because resin-burned flower is not the same as clean flower. Not by a damn sight,just can be potent.


----------

